# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Kerkoj nje IP ose nje server ( shqiptar,kosovar )

## KOKASHTA

*Ej o cuna qe luani counter strike po car beni keshtu mer ...Sa me bllokuan mua nickun ju nuk shkruani mer rreth Counter Strikes mer ! Pse une ju mbaja galle ju :P ?  Po vdiqa une car do beni mer e mendoni kete ?  ! Nejse ! Hapa kete teme se me eshte merzitur counter strike ketu ne rumani ! Dhe dua te me dale emri dhe andej nga shqiperia ! Tju heq qafe me rradhe ju te Inf-os qe jeni dele fare ! Nejse ! Do doja te me thonte ndonjeri prej jush nje Ip ose ndonje server shqiptar, kosovar apo maqedons te pakten te luajne shqiptare ne te ! Me respekt Kokashta ! Bye bye !*

----------


## REJDI

loool , mire se na erdhe pra !!

Top Net SerVeR , provo te lidhesh me kete , se ip per momentin nuk me kujtohet !!

Rejdi

----------


## KOKASHTA

*Flm per ndihme po si te lidhem une po ? Po ashtu kujtoje ip-ne dhe ma dergo plz ! Mund te hyj me ! R3sp3kte !*

----------


## LeNNoN

vertet do ishte kenaqsi te hynim dhe te luanim me counteristat e Shqiperise
servera kam degjuar se nuk para ka , pra te gjith luajne neper salla.
po te na gjini ndonje do e bejm nje ndeshje edhe me klan mundesisht  :buzeqeshje: 



LeNNoN !

----------


## bbanii

osht game.kujtesa.com(kjo kujtesa i ka 3 servera po per momentin si kom se sjom npc po jom nlloptop)
n4s1.cyber-fight.com
n4s3.cyber-fight.com ( ktu kam qenn i pari ne top10tsh ktu osht wetem me AWPja)
keto jan nga kosova.. ka tepperr po si kom per momentiN :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Harakiri

˙ɯɐu ǝʇɐl ǝs 8002 ǝu ɐɯoʞɐ ǝʞıɹʇs-ɹǝʇunoɔ uɐnl ɥsnʞ od

----------


## Baptist

VIZITONI FAQEN 

Qysh me lujt ne KujtesaNET GameServer?

Jam i bindur se do te gjeni te gjitha informatat e nevojshme.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Gerdi

> ˙ɯɐu ǝʇɐl ǝs 8002 ǝu ɐɯoʞɐ ǝʞıɹʇs-ɹǝʇunoɔ uɐnl ɥsnʞ od



amen

boll u fiksuat per nje loje se seshte bota vetem CS

----------


## Pajtim123

cs1.ipko.net
cs2.ipko.net
cs3.ipko.net
cs4.ipko.net
cs5.ipko.net
game.kujtesa.com:27015
game.kujtesa.com:27016
game.kujtesa.com:27017

----------


## lojaxhiu

> ˙ɯɐu ǝʇɐl ǝs 8002 ǝu ɐɯoʞɐ ǝʞıɹʇs-ɹǝʇunoɔ uɐnl ɥsnʞ od


Hahaha. Me keq se Da Vinci me keto shkresa me kode ti, eh?  :perqeshje: 

P.S. Numrat nuk ktheheshin dot?

----------


## EpoX

Per serverat e Ipkos i ke kto IP:
80.80.160.115
80.80.160.116
80.80.160.117
80.80.160.118
80.80.160.119

Ndersa per serverat e Kujtese i ke kto IP:
82.114.80.202:27015
82.114.80.202:27016
82.114.80.202:27017

----------


## meganoi

Super heroes will stop the peoples that play cs.hahahahahha

----------


## Slimshaddy

Lol Cja Fut Kot Edhe Ti meganoi Apo Si E Ke...!

----------


## legenden

212.200.126.78:27015 mir se vini ne severi e  lugines se prehsves  corrotica@online

----------


## argjenddre

..: :i habitur!: ndependenT Server::..
82.114.82.138:27015



KGN-Gaming
cs.kajgana.com
cs.kajgana.com:27020
cs.kagana.com:27025


cs1.lubini.com
cs2.lubini.com



88.208.244.187:27015 Power-Gaming-Zone
88.80.202.43:27015 Power-Zombie-InfecTion




ZmozGaming
85.234.139.137:27015


212.200.164.6:27015 GOnet Counter-Strike 1.6 Public-server #1

212.200.164.9:27015 Gonet Counter-Strike 1.6 Public-server #2

212.200.164.7:27015 Gonet Counter-Strike 1.6 ClanWar #1

212.200.164.11:27015 Gonet Counter-Strike 1.6 ClanWar #2



82.114.86.135:27015 - LumiNET CS Server








Qe do IP besoi qe do kryejn punë

----------


## legenden

Mir Se Vini Ne Corrotica-online   Ja Ip Edhe  Po Me Duhen 5 Admina  5 Persona Me Duihen Per Admin Me I Ba Ne Serverin Tim Ju Mir Presim Corrotica@online Ja Ip Merne Mir Se Vini 212.200.126.78:27015

----------


## Get-oar

82.114.82.138:27015 ky eshte server i kosoves ..: :breshka: osova Publik Server::.. ktu duhet me lujt me sxe v8.0 klm edhe mujm me ba ni ndeshje te fort po ktu ka shum veta qe lujt inshalla mundeni me zan vend  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

*http://www.gametracker.com/search/cs/
zgjidhe lokacionin dhe do kesh IP sa tduash*

----------


## eros08

80.80.160.117 me sxe 8.7

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Sapo Kam Hapur Serverin Me Te Ri Per CS punon ne te gjitha cs 1.0 1.1 1.2  1.3 1.4 1.5 1.6 1.7 1.8 1.9 2.0 Cuinder Zero ETJ.Punon Dhe me cs steam dhe no steam.
> 
> Emri:Shkolla Jusuf Puka
> 
> IP e serverit:109.104.154.198:8000
> 
> Jeni te mire pritur.


Ka limit pingu?

----------

